# Weekly Competition 2012-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F R2 F2 R' U F' R' U2
*2. *F U2 R U' R2 F R' F2 U2
*3. *U F2 R' U2 F' U F2 R' U
*4. *F2 R2 F R' F U R2 U' R U'
*5. *R2 F U2 F U R2 U' F R

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L B R2 U' L2 D' F U L' F'
*2. *F2 D' R2 D U R2 U' L2 R2 D' B' L B D' R D F' U2 F2
*3. *U' R2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L B2 D L2 U' B' U' F' D U'
*4. *U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 L B R2 D' B2 F L' B2 R D'
*5. *R2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 F U B D2 R2 F' L' D L2 F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Rw2 U L2 Fw2 F D F Uw' F2 Rw' Fw F' Uw Fw D' Uw U2 B2 D Uw' B D2 R Uw' L Rw2 D' U L' D2 U L2 U' L Rw' D2 L2 B2 Uw'
*2. *U2 Fw2 U F2 L' Rw' Uw2 R2 U2 F2 Uw2 L2 B2 Fw D B R2 Fw2 D2 L2 R Fw D' B' U Rw' F R' Uw U2 B2 F Rw' Fw' Rw Uw' L2 F' D U
*3. *L2 B F2 Uw' Rw D U2 Rw' Uw' L' Uw2 R' D Uw F U Rw2 U' Fw' L U2 B2 F2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 F' R2 Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw2 R' B2 F R F2 Rw2 B L2
*4. *L' Rw R' U' R Fw' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw Uw2 L' R Fw Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U B' Fw2 R2 Uw F Uw2 U R2 Uw2 U2 R2 F L2 Rw F2 R2 Uw' Fw' F Rw F2 U'
*5. *F Uw B2 Uw2 L2 R' B' F D' Fw Rw B2 Fw F2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 B' Uw2 U' L' Uw F' Uw2 F' D U2 L Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 B U L2 Rw2 D F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' B2 U R2 U' Fw2 D' Rw2 Bw' F' Rw' Fw' Lw D' Rw Dw2 R' B' F Lw B Bw' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw' F Dw L' Lw' F2 D Rw D' R' Fw2 F Dw2 R2 F2 Rw' B' U2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 L' Lw' R2 Dw' Rw' Fw D Bw' Rw2 R2 Fw' Lw' Bw F'
*2. *Bw Rw2 Fw' D Bw' D U L Fw2 L Lw2 Rw' B Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 L F Dw' L D B' Bw F Dw' Rw' D2 U' B2 F L D' Lw' D' F R' Uw2 Bw2 R Uw' Fw Dw Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw Dw' R2 F Lw2 Bw Dw2 Bw F
*3. *D' Lw' R' Uw2 U2 Bw2 Dw' L2 D Lw' Uw2 L Uw L2 U Bw' Dw F Rw2 Bw' R2 D' Dw2 U Lw2 R2 F' L2 R B Bw2 L' Lw Bw2 Lw' B' D2 U' Lw Dw2 B Fw' F2 L D' L' R' D' B2 Fw Rw2 Bw' L U Rw' D' Bw' Rw' D Uw2
*4. *Bw D' Dw Lw2 Rw2 B U' L Uw2 Lw R U R2 Bw2 Rw2 F Dw' L2 Bw2 F' U2 Lw2 Uw' F Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw' Lw Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw L D' U2 Bw2 R2 Dw' Lw' Bw2 Lw' F' D F' Dw2 B' Bw' F2 Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 F D Bw2 R2 U' B Dw2
*5. *Rw D U2 Bw2 D2 Bw2 Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw L' R2 Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Fw Rw2 D2 Lw' F2 Dw U2 L' Dw F' Lw' R2 F D' Uw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Dw' Rw' D2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw' B2 R' Uw2 Bw2 L Bw2 F D2 Lw' Rw' R' D' B' F2 Rw2 B2 U2 F R Fw' Uw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 U' 2F' L' B2 3F2 F' D' 2D 2U2 2L 2F 2L' 3R 3U F' 3U2 3R F' 3R D' 3F L B' F2 2U2 F L2 F2 U' R2 2B' 2U' 3F' D 2D2 2U2 U2 B' 2B 3F' F' R D 2B' 2D' 3U2 U2 B2 2D 3R 3F' 2R' D U' B' L2 3R' D' 2B 3F U 3F2 2F 3U 2R' B' L2 B2 3F
*2. *3U2 2L' 2F2 2D2 2R' 2U 3F 2D 2B2 3R2 2D2 U2 2R' R2 2F D2 L 2L U2 B2 3F' 2F' R' 2F' 3R 2D' R2 D2 U B' D2 3F2 3U2 2L2 3F2 2D2 3U' B' 3R' 2U L2 2F2 R2 2B2 2R B D2 2D2 B' D' B2 D' U2 3F F2 L 2L' F2 L B2 2B2 3F' 2D' 3U U' 2F F U 2L' 2U'
*3. *D2 2F2 2U' 2L' 3F R' 2U2 2F' R2 3U2 2U2 B2 2R' D U R 2U' U 2L 2D2 B' U B' 2B2 3F2 D' 2D2 L2 F 2D' 3R 2R2 B U 2R' F' L2 2L2 R' 3F' 2U F2 D' 2U' U2 2F D' B D2 3R2 R 3F U' 2L 2B' 3F 3R' F2 2R2 B' F' U2 2B' L' 3R' R' F 3U2 B' 3R
*4. *2R' D2 3U' F' L 2R 2F L' 3R R2 B' 3F' F' R' 2D2 3U' 2B' L' B' 2F 3R2 R' 2F L 3F 2R2 2D' B' 3R' B2 3R 2R R2 2U' B' 2B' U' 2B 3R2 2F' L' F2 D 3F U 2F F2 D' 3U2 B 2L D2 2F2 U2 B' 3F F L2 2R U2 3R R2 2U2 2R2 2U2 3R2 2R2 3U' 2U' U
*5. *3R 3U' 3F' 3U 2B2 F' 2L' F2 R' 3F2 2R' R' 2B' 2F 2U' 2B R2 2B2 3F R2 F 2D 2U' 2L2 2R D2 R2 B' 2F2 R2 B' 2F 3U2 2R' 2D' 2F2 D R2 F' 3R2 2B2 2L' 2F2 L2 2R' F2 R2 B2 F2 2U' U 3R2 B2 F' 3R2 U2 2R 3F' 2L2 D' 2B U2 B2 L' D2 3U F L2 B2 F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F2 3D L 3D' U' L 2L R' 3B 2L 3R2 B' 3D 2F' D' 2U 3B 3L 3D 2L' 2F 3R' 3B2 L' 2F2 3L 2B' 3L2 U' 3L2 3R' R 3F' 2U2 L' 2U' 3B F2 2L' B D 2L2 F2 3D2 3F' 3D' U' 3L U' 3L2 2F' F2 L2 3L' R 3F 3L' 2B 2L' 2U' 2L2 D' U 2R' 2D L B2 3B' 2F 3L D 3D' L' 3D' 3L 2D' 3D' 2U' 2L R' 3F' L 2R2 B' 2U 3L' R 2U2 L' 2B' 2U' L 3R 2R 3F2 3R2 3D2 3U U R'
*2. *3B2 F2 U 3L B2 3F 2D' R 2B 3F2 2R 2D 3U' R2 3F' 3R' 3U2 3R2 2B' 3B' U 3R2 R' B' D2 3U' F' 2U' 2L' 3U 3R2 D U2 3B 2U' 3L2 3D' U2 F' 2U' 2B2 F2 D 2D' B' 2B 3B F2 3D 3U' 3F2 D2 B' 2R2 2U 2B2 3L F' 3D 2R' B2 2L 3L2 3B' 3R2 D 2B 3B' 2F D 2U U' 3B F 3U' 3R2 U 3L2 2D2 3U2 2L U2 L2 3D2 2U 3B' 2F' 2L' 2R2 2B' 2R' 3U2 2L2 B' R' 2F F2 2D2 U2 B
*3. *3F' L2 3L' D B2 2F' 2D 3L' 3R U2 F' D2 3F' L F 2U' 3L 2D 3D 2U B2 2R' 2F L2 2B2 U2 3L 2F' 3R' B2 2B 2R B' U' 2R2 2D2 2U 3L2 3B2 2F 3D' 2B' L' U' 3L' 3B 3F' 3U' 2L' 2F R2 D' 2F' 3L 2U 2F2 D' 2L2 D2 2B' D2 L' 3F' 2F U 3L' 2B' L' 2L' 3R 2B' 2F F U2 R2 2U2 U2 2L 3L' 2F2 2R 3D' 2R 2D2 3D 2F2 2D 3U2 F' 3L' 3R 2B 3L' 3R B2 3R' U F D 2D
*4. *D L' 3U 2F L2 3L 3B 3D2 L' F R' 3F 3L R' 3U' 2U' 3L2 3R' U 3R' B' 3D' 2L' 3L' 3B L 2D 3U' B' 3B' F2 U' 2B 3U' 2F 2R2 B2 L' 3B 2U2 U F' D' 3U 3B2 U2 L' 3F' 2F2 3L B2 3B2 3D U 3L' F2 2D' 3U2 2U L' 2L' 2D2 B' L' 3L 3R 3D2 L2 3L2 3R2 U' 3R' R 2F 3L2 2R 3B 3F' D' L2 F' 2D 3U' 2U 2B2 3B F2 D' L' 3B 3D2 2L' 3R R' 3D 2B2 3B2 F2 2D' 2U
*5. *3F 2D 2B2 3L2 3D' F 3D' 2L' D 2F2 U R2 2F F' 3L2 3D' 3B D' 3U' R' D B2 2B' 3U 2U' 3L 3R' 2U2 U 2B' 3L' 3F 2U' L2 3L 2D R' 3F 2L' 3L 2B2 F2 2D' 2F2 2U2 L2 2U2 2L2 2F F' L' 3L 2U2 U' F' L2 3B' 2L 2R' D' 2U2 2F U2 3L2 3R 2R' 2D' 3F' U2 2B 2F2 2R R' U 3B' F 2R 2F' 2R 2F' 2L 3R U' F2 3U 3R2 F' 2L2 3L' R 2F' 2U 2B 2F2 3L2 B 3B 3F D2 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 R2 U R' F U F2
*2. *U' R F' R F' R2 U F2 R'
*3. *F' R U2 F' R U' F R F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F R D2 R' U B2 D B L' U2
*2. *U2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B F2 U' R' D2 B' U R2 D R'
*3. *B L2 F R2 B' D2 U2 F R2 B2 L2 D L' F R' F2 R2 B2 F D' R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 Rw' D Uw2 B2 Rw D' B2 Rw Fw' L Rw2 R F Rw' B2 U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 L R2 B Uw2 F L' Rw Fw' Uw2 L2 U2 L2 Fw Rw' D' U' Rw D2 U2 Fw2
*2. *L' Rw R' D R' Fw' D' U' Fw2 L R B Uw2 U2 F' Uw' U' Rw2 D F D Fw D R2 U L2 Rw Uw Fw D' F' Uw L R D' B2 D L B D2
*3. *Fw2 D' Fw2 U' B2 Rw' F' D F2 Rw F' Rw' D U L U Rw' U2 Fw Rw Fw R' Uw2 Rw R F' Uw' Rw' Fw F2 L R' D2 U' B U' L Fw U' Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Fw F R Dw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw Fw F2 Lw U R2 Dw L U Rw' Bw2 L' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Bw Fw' F L2 Fw' Rw' B Fw2 Rw' B2 L2 Fw Uw' B' L' B Rw2 Uw' U2 B2 Fw L Bw2 F D2 Uw' U2 L2 B2 Rw2 D' L' D' U' Lw' Rw2 R2
*2. *B2 Uw' Lw2 F2 D' B2 D' Rw' U' L2 D2 Bw Fw2 Dw B' F2 Lw' Fw' F Rw' B Fw Lw2 D Bw L' Lw' Dw Bw2 L' Bw' Fw2 U2 L2 Rw Fw' D Fw Uw2 R Bw F2 Dw' Fw2 L' R Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 U L' Fw2 D' U2 Bw2 Fw Dw' Bw Rw2 B'
*3. *Bw2 Lw' Dw L' Rw2 D Dw2 L2 Rw' Uw U2 R' D' Rw' Fw' Uw Bw2 Fw' F2 L' B' R2 Uw2 L2 R F2 Rw2 R Uw Fw2 R' Dw F2 U2 Fw' D2 U R' B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw Dw L' Uw2 R2 Bw R Dw' Fw2 R D' B' Uw2 F' Lw Rw2 Bw' Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R D 2R' U2 3F' F2 U B' D2 3F2 3U' L2 2L2 B2 2B2 3F F L2 2L2 D2 U2 3R' B D' 2B' 3U 2U R2 2U2 L' 2L2 3R2 B' 3F' 2U2 U F 2U2 2F' U 2L 2B' R 2B' L 2L 2R 3U' L2 2L' B 2F2 2L 3F 2R' 2F 2U' 3F 2R2 2U' L2 2L 3R2 R2 2F 2D' 2R2 2U 2L2 R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 2R' 2B D' 3F D2 3B2 L 3D' 2F 3D 3L 2B2 3B' 2D2 U' 2F 3U2 2L 3L U' 3B 3L' U 3R 2R D 3D' 2F2 2U' L 2L' B 2B2 R' D' 3R2 B' 3B L R' 3B2 3R2 2R' R' F' 2L' D R B2 2D B 2B 2D' 3U2 2L' 3U' 3L2 R F 3D2 2R B' 2F2 F' D2 2F' F2 U 3B' D2 3D2 2R 3U' 3F2 D' U' 2F' 3R 3F2 3L2 R' 3U R2 2U' L 2R' U 3B' 2F L 3L' 3R' 3U 2F2 3D U2 3R 2B2 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U L2 B U2 R2 F' R' B U D2 R B2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 L B2 L'
*2. *U2 L2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 B2 R' U B R2 B' D' F2 U2 R' U'
*3. *B2 D2 L D2 R' D2 F2 L B2 U2 R2 U' R' F' D U' B2 F L
*4. *F2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 B' F R2 D2 L' U F2 R' D R' F2 D' R D2
*5. *R2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 L F R' B U' L2 D L B' F2
*6. *U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R' B D L2 D2 B' D2 B F U'
*7. *U2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 U B U' L' U2 B' F' L2 F2 D' R2
*8. *R' L F' B' L' U B D L' U' R F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 D2 L' D2
*9. *B D R' D2 R B2 D B' R' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2
*10. *B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B U2 L' D' R' B2 D' U2 B' L'
*11. *U' B2 D B2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 D' U' L' U2 F2 D' L' B' F L' F2 R'
*12. *L2 B2 D2 B L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F' L' F D' B2 D' L2 U2 B F D
*13. *R D' L' D' B L2 D L F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 R2 D F2 D2
*14. *U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L' U' B R' F' U2 B' F' L D'
*15. *L2 R2 B L2 R2 B' U2 F U2 R2 U' R D R F2 R' U L U B'
*16. *R2 B2 L B2 L' U2 L D2 U2 R D2 B' F2 D F' U' B R B' R
*17. *U2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 F' U B' D2 R D' F D L' F2 D
*18. *U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U B U B2 L R' B F D' L2 F R2
*19. *B2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D R' D2 B U B L' U' R' F' R'
*20. *L2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L R' B R U2 B D' L2
*21. *F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U F U2 F' L' B U' R B2 F' U'
*22. *L' B R L2 D F2 U' D L' U R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U2
*23. *U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 D B' L F L U2 F L U
*24. *D F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D R' B' L' F' U' B' U2 F D' R
*25. *U L2 B2 U2 L D B' R' F' L U2 R2 L2 F' R2 L2 U2 B' D2
*26. *R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 L' D2 B' R2 D F2 R2 F2
*27. *B D2 R F B2 L' U' D2 B D B2 R2 L2 U F2 B2 L2 U D2 F2
*28. *U R2 F' L' F2 U B R D' L2 B L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2
*29. *B' R' U2 F R' B2 L' U2 L' F2 B2 U2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2
*30. *U2 B R2 B' L2 U2 B L2 B2 F' R2 D L' D2 B2 F' U' B2 L' R' U
*31. *U' L B2 R' B2 U R' U2 R F' D2 R2 B D2 B R2 L2 U2 R2 L2
*32. *D L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 B L2 U L' R' U' F' L F
*33. *B2 R2 F' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 U F' D U' L' U2 L2 B2 U F
*34. *U2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R U B D' F D F R U L' F'
*35. *U2 D' F R2 D' B2 D2 B U' R U2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 U D B2 U'
*36. *L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 L2 R2 U L B2 R2 D2 B F D' R' D' L
*37. *L2 B D2 U2 F U2 B L2 F U2 F2 D' F L D' U B R D' B' F'
*38. *D' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 R D B' D2 U' R D' F U' L'
*39. *B' D2 U2 B L2 B' D2 U2 F' D2 L' U' L2 U2 F' L B2 R2 D'
*40. *U2 D' F L U2 F2 L' B' L U F R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R F2 R2 F R' L2 U' B L B2 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U2
*2. *B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R' D' B' D U' L' F L2 R' D'
*3. *R U D F2 R' L2 B L B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D F2
*4. *U' R2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 D2 U' L2 F L' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 B R U
*5. *U2 F2 U2 R B2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 L B' L' U2 F U R B2 F2 U L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B2 D' R2 D L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B U' R2 B U' L F' L' D' R'
*2. *R D' L B U' F' R2 U R L2 B2 D R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D'
*3. *R2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 F' D2 R2 B R F' L D R B' R B2 U L2
*4. *R2 B2 D U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U B L R' D' U R U2 B L' D
*5. *L2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 B' D2 F U' R B2 R U' B2 F' D2 L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 U B U' B L R B' U2 R B2 U'
*2. *B' L2 B2 D2 B U2 F' L2 R2 B' F' U L2 R2 B U2 L F' D2 F D'
*3. *R' D2 F2 R B2 D2 R' B2 L F2 U F' U2 B D' L2 D2 R B2 D' B
*4. *U' L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L U F2 L D2 B L F2 U
*5. *F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F' L D R B' D B F L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 F2 R D2 L' R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B' U F2 D2 R B U' L' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 R' F U2 R2 U' F2
*3. *R' B2 L D2 L D2 U2 L' B2 L2 R' B' D' L F U' R D2 U' F L2
*4. *Uw' Rw F' D' L2 Rw' Uw' B' D2 Fw2 D B2 L2 Rw' R' B L' R2 B2 R' Fw' L B Fw2 L Uw Rw2 B Fw' D L' B D U' Fw2 Uw L2 B2 Fw' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U F2 R' F U R2 U2
*3. *F R2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B' D' U' R B U F' L' F' U2 F'
*4. *B2 L2 Uw' B D F2 Rw2 U Fw2 L' R Uw R2 Uw2 L B2 Fw2 Uw2 R' B D' R B' R2 Uw U2 B Fw2 F D2 Uw2 B L Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw'
*5. *Bw2 D2 B' Bw' F U' B Bw Fw Lw2 D2 Bw F2 R' Bw2 Lw2 R2 U' Rw' B Fw D Lw Bw2 U2 R2 Bw2 U' R2 Fw Lw2 R' F' Dw F2 Lw2 R2 Bw' Fw D' Rw Dw2 U L2 Rw' F Lw' Dw L' D2 R2 Dw' B2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Fw' Uw2 B2 Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=-1,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B R' U' B R L' r b
*2. *U B R U R' B' L U' l' b'
*3. *L' R L' U' L R' B r'
*4. *U R L R' U' L' B R' L l' b'
*5. *B L' R' B' U R U R r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (6, -4)
*2. *(6, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 5) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-2, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (0, 1)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 2) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (2, 2) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' L U L R U L' R' D'
*2. *L' U D U' L D U' D U'
*3. *U' R L' U' R L' R' U' L
*4. *D' U' L R' L D' U R'
*5. *R L' D' L R U' D' R


----------



## Sakoleg (Oct 16, 2012)

*2x2x2: 12.77*
(11.93), 12.07, 12.10, (16.47), 14.15
*3x3x3: 27.06*
(24.96), (28.64), 26.94, 26.35, 27.90
*4x4x4: 1:43.54*
1:46.58, (1:31.35), 1:47.64, 1:36.41, (2:14.40)
*5x5x5: 3:17.49*
(2:55.32), 3:08.61, 3:19.15, 3:24.70, (3:26.25)
*6x6x6: 7:36.70*
(9:05.39 pop), (7:16.82), 7:34.26, 7:39.43, 7:36.41
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 39.27*
39.27, 59.89, 46.34
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: 3:22.36 *
3:22.36, DNF, DNF
*3x3x3 One Handed: 45.23*
(54.33), 45.65, (38.06), 48.91, 41.14
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:13.44*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:28.21*


----------



## vd (Oct 16, 2012)

3BLD: 46.15, DNF, 44.35 = 44.35
3x3: 15.37, 16.67, 18.91, (21.92), (15.37) = 16.98


----------



## Czery (Oct 17, 2012)

Square-1: 31.77, 48.92, 24.10, 30.90, 28.45 = 30.37 
fail
2x2: 5.49, 16.81, 15.17, 8.00, 8.31 = 10.49
3x3: 16.12, 16.75, 14.79, 17.84, 17.46 = 16.78


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 18, 2012)

2x2: 6.06, 5.89, 8.18, 7.27, 8.19 = 7.17
3x3: 17.84, 19.33, 22.71, 18.86, 18.09 = 18.76
4x4: 1:08.19, 1:02.83, 1:10.25, 1:13.99, 1:05.27 = 1:07.90
5x5: 2:06.52, 2:03.21, 1:55.10, 1:49.74, 1:51.70 = 1:56.67
6x6: 4:25.57, DNF(3:53.07), 4:13.82, 4:21.58, 3:59.31 = 4:20.33
7x7: 7:09.09, 7:28.37, 6:49.31, 7:06.56, 6:38.61 = 7:01.65 
Dang it, so close to sub 7.
2BLD: *34.28[32.67]*, 54.16[21.50], 41.17[20.75] Forget spacebar on 1st solve again.
3BLD: DNF(1:57.55)[53.76], *1:38.66[1:37.11]*, DNF(1:55.12)[1:04.38] 
I forget to press spacebar on 2nd solve.
4BLD: DNF(8:32.95)[4:20.72], DNF(10:33.03)[4:08.02], DNF(9:46.19)[5:04.96]
Been getting DNFs lately, this isn't me.
5BLD: *19:03.28[9:16.00]*, DNF(16:46.54)[8:08.91], DNF(22:22.02)[11:14.60]
Should've sub 18 for 2nd solve if I didn't forget a group of 4 targets. I gave up after about 1minute of fail recalling.
MBLD: 0/4 20:48.65[10:51.03]
1st: 2 mis-oriented corners.
2nd: 3 corner cycles
3rd: 2 unoriented corners and 3 corner cycles
4th: 4 unoriented corners
Switched to comms for corner, I think thats why. probably did with wrong cases.
OH: 30.64, 41.22, 39.05, 32.86, 32.17 = 34.69
MTS: 2:26.83, 2:16.17, 1:56.44, 1:42.45, 1:53.66 = 2:02.09
FMC: 83, very very bad attempt, it was good until 39th moves.
2-4: 1:37.44
2-5: 3:36.36


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 20, 2012)

2x2: 4.54, 6.95, 4.61, 4.08, 4.79 = 4.65 avg5
3x3: 15.18, 15.59, 17.09, 14.88, 17.33 = 15.95 avg5
4x4: 64.75, 51.96, 70.53, 69.63, 63.92 = 66.1 avg5
5x5: 158.39, 136.15, 132.93, 113.76, 146.19 = 138.42 avg5
OH: 48.00, 28.12, 30.72, 38.3, 29.61 = 32.88 avg5
2BLD: 27.25, DNF, 51.27 = 27.25
2-4: 1:48.64
2-5: 4:03.36

lol that 3rd 5x5 scramble had the easiest centers ever


----------



## mande (Oct 20, 2012)

3x3: 15.15, (15.10), (18.84), 16.12, 15.68 = 15.65
3x3 BLD: DNF(2:16.91), DNF(1:43.66), DNF(2:07.88) = DNF

FMC: 31 moves


Spoiler



Solution: D2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 B L' U' B R' F' U B' R' B2 L2 F2 L2 F L' F L2 D R2 U' R' U R' D'
Explanation:
2x2x3: (*)L' U B R' F' U B' R' B2
F2L: L2 F2 L2 F L' F L2
OLL (leave 3 edges): D R2 U' R' U R' D'
Insert at (*): D2 R2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 B (no cancellation  )
Really sad...I need to learn more algs for edge insertions...
I had a backup solution of 35 moves within 5 moves (almost linear), and the scramble looked pretty easy...I was hoping for sub 30 :/
Total = 31



3x3 MultiBLD: 6/6 (46:34) = 6 points

YES!!! First time attempting 6 cubes...awesome feeling when you open your eyes and see all the cubes solved 

4x4 BLD: DNF(20:38.46), DNF(22:18.31), DNF(25:38.84) = DNF
All cubes were more or less scrambled  Need to practise...


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 20, 2012)

*3x3x3*: 20.50, 20.70, (20.09), (24.27), 22.20 = *21.13*
*5x5x5*: (2:44.30), (2:09.41), 2:38.41, 2:29.25, 2:33.75 = *2:33.80*


----------



## Mikel (Oct 21, 2012)

I just want to point out the oddity that I got a DNF on all 3 of my 3x3 BLD solves and that I got a a success on all 3 of my 5x5 BLD solves. I also got a 4x4 BLD solve.


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 21, 2012)

3x3 2H Average: 20.20

20.65, 18.48, (16.62), 21.48, (21.80)

4x4 
Average: 1:49.69

1:45.54, (1:38.79), 1:52.02, 1:51.51, (1:57.95)


----------



## Carrot (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi!

I'm just passing by to say that we will be moving the submission page from my domain to speedsolving.com today. Therefore it will not be possible to access odderen.dk right now


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 21, 2012)

3x3: 10.31, (9.88), 10.37, 12.13, (12.20) = 10.94
2x2: 2.64, 4.77, 3.77, 2.58, 3.33 = 3.25
4x4: 56.19, 58.41, 58.99, 56.95, 55.10 = 57.18
2x2BLD: 30.86, DNF(22.05), 28.80+ = 28.80


----------



## okayama (Oct 21, 2012)

Odder said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm just passing by to say that we will be moving the submission page from my domain to speedsolving.com today. Therefore it will not be possible to access odderen.dk right now



Could you please tell me the explicit link of the submission page?
I couldn't find the place...


----------



## F perm (Oct 21, 2012)

Spoiler: this post ended up being a little big, so...



2x2x2
8.68


Spoiler: times



6.79
9.88
10.16
6.57
9.37


3x3x3
23.64


Spoiler: times



27.00
23.44
22.51
24.97
19.55


4x4x4
2:02.60


Spoiler: times



2:19.38
1:49.97
1:55.15
1:53.28
2:29.43


2x2x2 Blindfolded
1:51.93 
I'm not sure how Mo3 works, but I think this is 1:51.93. If it isn't, please enter it into the database however it should be.


Spoiler: times



1:43.46[59.43]
2:14.96[1:33.07]
1:37.38[1:23.65]


3x3x3 Blindfolded
DNF
I'm not sure how Mo3 works, but I think this is a DNF. If it isn't, please enter it into the database however it should be.


Spoiler: times



11:48.84
8:26.88(DNF)
7:31.33(DNF)


3x3x3 One Handed
57.20


Spoiler: times



1:01.54
1:00.73
49.33
47.17
1:13.71


3x3x3 Fewest Moves
49


Spoiler: solution



D' B' D F' R F' U2//EOLine
D' L R' D R D2 R//1x2x2+pair
D R' D2 L D2 L//1x2x2
R D' R' D' R//pair
D L D2 L' D' L D2 L//pair+LL influence
F' R F L' F' R' F//COLL
L' D' F B' L2 F' B D' L2//EPLL w\cancellation


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2:45.24


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 21, 2012)

4x4x4 Blindfolded: 17:58.18, DNS, DNS = 17:58.18


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 22, 2012)

*5x5 BLD* = DNF, DNF, 15:44.45 (9:52)
*6x6 BLD* = DNF
Not too bad, some 20 centers and 5 oedges.
31:26, memo 17:40


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2012)

okayama said:


> Could you please tell me the explicit link of the submission page?
> I couldn't find the place...



Sorry - I wasn't around to respond when this was done. The new site is
http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions

Please let me know if you encounter any problems.

We will soon switch to requiring all entries to be done on this site. I will make an announcement when that happens.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 22, 2012)

Could we have the page with the top bar and with the Speedsolving.com colours? I'm sure that's part of the development, but I'd like to check.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2012)

Results: congratulations to Austin, mycube and yoinneroid

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.21 CuberMan
 2.52 AustinReed
 3.25 Tao Yu
 3.31 yoinneroid
 3.33 Mcuber5
 3.60 mycube
 3.79 Maxelino
 4.08 zaki
 4.10 Iggy
 4.55 bryson azzopard
 4.57 riley
 4.65 googlebleh
 4.74 Lapinsavant
 4.78 AndersB
 5.51 FinnGamer
 5.51 okayama
 5.78 MeshuggahX
 6.23 Mike Hughey
 6.51 Andri Maulana
 6.53 Mikel
 6.82 ickathu
 6.87 Alcuber
 6.88 Kenneth Svendson
 7.17 NevinsCPH
 7.39 Perff
 8.28 scylla
 10.49 Czery
 12.77 Sakoleg
 13.17 hfsdo
 13.76 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(31)

 9.97 yoinneroid
 10.91 CuberMan
 10.94 Tao Yu
 11.58 riley
 12.44 mycube
 12.52 AustinReed
 13.75 Mcuber5
 14.03 AndersB
 15.59 zaki
 15.65 mande
 15.95 googlebleh
 16.36 Andri Maulana
 16.78 Czery
 16.98 vd
 16.99 FinnGamer
 18.50 Mikel
 18.62 bryson azzopard
 18.76 NevinsCPH
 18.85 MeshuggahX
 18.89 Kenneth Svendson
 20.22 scylla
 20.23 Perff
 21.13 FaLoL
 21.39 Iggy
 21.45 Mike Hughey
 24.02 F perm
 26.08 ickathu
 27.06 Sakoleg
 28.82 Alcuber
 31.95 hfsdo
 40.18 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 36.37 yoinneroid
 47.85 zaki
 49.67 AustinReed
 51.15 CuberMan
 55.43 mycube
 56.63 riley
 57.18 Tao Yu
 58.93 Andri Maulana
 1:03.62 Mcuber5
 1:06.10 googlebleh
 1:06.53 AndersB
 1:07.84 Maxelino
 1:07.90 NevinsCPH
 1:12.26 FinnGamer
 1:13.56 MeshuggahX
 1:14.38 bryson azzopard
 1:22.88 Mikel
 1:24.16 ickathu
 1:43.54 Sakoleg
 1:47.87 Mike Hughey
 1:49.69 khoavo12
 1:57.01 F perm
 2:24.75 MatsBergsten
 2:44.87 scylla
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:19.92 yoinneroid
 1:32.12 zaki
 1:42.31 mycube
 1:45.00 AustinReed
 1:45.39 CuberMan
 1:56.67 NevinsCPH
 1:56.78 Lapinsavant
 1:57.13 Andri Maulana
 2:09.14 Mcuber5
 2:09.36 bryson azzopard
 2:18.42 googlebleh
 2:25.44 Mike Hughey
 2:29.66 FinnGamer
 2:33.80 FaLoL
 2:34.05 MeshuggahX
 2:43.04 ickathu
 2:56.76 Mikel
 3:17.49 Sakoleg
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:51.32 zaki
 3:16.79 mycube
 3:33.12 AustinReed
 4:16.58 bryson azzopard
 4:20.32 NevinsCPH
 4:43.21 Mike Hughey
 5:22.81 FinnGamer
 5:50.93 ickathu
 7:36.70 Sakoleg
 DNF Mikel
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:24.11 zaki
 4:44.82 mycube
 5:48.60 AustinReed
 5:59.56 bryson azzopard
 7:01.65 NevinsCPH
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 17.58 yoinneroid
 19.09 CuberMan
 24.62 AustinReed
 25.40 mycube
 26.14 Mcuber5
 26.40 riley
 26.86 AndersB
 27.15 Lapinsavant
 28.67 Andri Maulana
 32.79 googlebleh
 32.88 googlebleh
 34.69 NevinsCPH
 38.01 bryson azzopard
 41.38 Kenneth Svendson
 45.23 Sakoleg
 47.05 Mikel
 48.58 ickathu
 49.10 okayama
 51.15 Alcuber
 51.67 Mike Hughey
 55.37 FinnGamer
 55.75 F perm
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:14.09 Kenneth Svendson
 1:14.58 Andri Maulana
 1:19.56 yoinneroid
 1:40.23 CuberMan
 2:01.86 Mike Hughey
 3:28.91 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 8.02 AustinReed
 14.59 Mcuber5
 20.96 mycube
 21.85 Mike Hughey
 22.84 Andri Maulana
 24.53 bryson azzopard
 24.74 CuberMan
 25.94 Mikel
 27.25 googlebleh
 27.91 AndersB
 28.80 Tao Yu
 30.90 MatsBergsten
 34.28 NevinsCPH
 39.27 Sakoleg
 42.31 ickathu
 1:43.46 F perm
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 44.35 vd
 1:17.65 Mike Hughey
 1:30.55 MatsBergsten
 1:33.30 Andri Maulana
 1:38.66 NevinsCPH
 1:39.18 Mcuber5
 1:43.33 AustinReed
 1:52.70 CuberMan
 2:15.71 mycube
 2:51.61 bryson azzopard
 3:22.36 Sakoleg
 4:45.70 scylla
11:48.84 F perm
 DNF ickathu
 DNF Lapinsavant
 DNF Mikel
 DNF mande
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:31.32 Mike Hughey
 7:29.17 MatsBergsten
14:08.00 AustinReed
14:41.01 Mikel
17:58.18 Cubenovice
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
 DNF mande
 DNF NevinsCPH
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

12:43.39 Mike Hughey
15:44.45 MatsBergsten
19:03.28 NevinsCPH
29:25.25 Mikel
 1:1:1 bryson azzopard
 DNF yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

6/6 (46:34)  mande
5/5 (23:04)  Mikel
2/2 ( 5:44)  Mike Hughey
0/4 (20:48)  NevinsCPH
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:09.47 Mike Hughey
 1:15.42 yoinneroid
 1:19.04 AustinReed
 2:02.09 NevinsCPH
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 58.95 yoinneroid
 1:00.79 CuberMan
 1:14.16 zaki
 1:14.53 AustinReed
 1:15.25 Andri Maulana
 1:22.02 mycube
 1:24.75 Mcuber5
 1:26.74 riley
 1:37.44 NevinsCPH
 1:40.47 ickathu
 1:48.64 googlebleh
 1:49.53 FinnGamer
 1:52.99 MeshuggahX
 1:58.02 bryson azzopard
 2:13.44 Sakoleg
 2:28.68 Mike Hughey
 2:45.24 F perm
 4:55.78 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:35.75 zaki
 2:42.95 yoinneroid
 2:53.38 CuberMan
 2:59.63 AustinReed
 3:16.72 Andri Maulana
 3:18.08 mycube
 3:36.36 NevinsCPH
 4:03.36 googlebleh
 4:04.08 Mcuber5
 4:08.02 bryson azzopard
 4:24.11 FinnGamer
 4:45.78 Mike Hughey
 5:03.67 ickathu
 5:28.21 Sakoleg
*Magic*(5)

 1.04 Iggy
 1.18 bryson azzopard
 1.64 Mikel
 1.94 Mike Hughey
 3.41 ickathu
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.03 Iggy
 3.20 bryson azzopard
 3.44 Mikel
 4.19 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(2)

 19.35 Mike Hughey
 38.89 ickathu
*Clock*(9)

 9.28 yoinneroid
 11.46 Mcuber5
 11.49 Perff
 11.94 zaki
 15.26 Mikel
 15.34 Iggy
 15.38 CuberMan
 19.63 Mike Hughey
 28.22 bryson azzopard
*Pyraminx*(14)

 5.71 Iggy
 5.77 Maxelino
 5.80 yoinneroid
 6.92 zaki
 7.07 Alcuber
 7.07 Mcuber5
 7.68 CuberMan
 7.83 AustinReed
 7.89 Andri Maulana
 9.38 Kenneth Svendson
 10.94 bryson azzopard
 11.50 mycube
 14.88 Mikel
 16.96 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:55.70 Mcuber5
 2:00.66 AustinReed
 2:19.00 mycube
 2:21.44 Iggy
 2:51.30 Mike Hughey
 3:05.61 bryson azzopard
 3:18.02 ickathu
 3:26.94 okayama
*Square-1*(8)

 30.37 Czery
 32.87 yoinneroid
 36.02 AustinReed
 36.92 Mcuber5
 40.11 Mike Hughey
 1:19.69 hfsdo
 1:21.09 ickathu
11:02.28 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

22 guusrs
26 mycube
31 okayama
31 mande
34 Mike Hughey
49 F perm
70 Mikel

*Contest results*

270 AustinReed
241 mycube
238 yoinneroid
222 Mike Hughey
219 CuberMan
214 Mcuber5
185 zaki
183 bryson azzopard
182 NevinsCPH
173 Andri Maulana
162 Mikel
125 googlebleh
110 riley
102 ickathu
97 FinnGamer
95 MatsBergsten
94 AndersB
93 Tao Yu
77 Sakoleg
77 Iggy
73 mande
64 MeshuggahX
58 Maxelino
58 Lapinsavant
55 Kenneth Svendson
51 F perm
46 okayama
43 vd
40 Czery
37 Alcuber
37 scylla
30 Perff
23 FaLoL
17 guusrs
16 hfsdo
11 Cubenovice
8 khoavo12
1 Hendry cahyadi


----------



## scylla (Oct 24, 2012)

Im missing my blindfold 3x3x3 result 4:45 its visible in THE online tool in week 42


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 25, 2012)

scylla said:


> Im missing my blindfold 3x3x3 result 4:45 its visible in THE online tool in week 42


Sorry, it was the very last line in the file, I must have accidentaly removed it. Fixid it now.


----------



## scylla (Oct 26, 2012)

Im used to be last


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 3, 2012)

lol why did I get 10th and 11th place in OH? System error or was it like a double-submit?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 8, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> lol why did I get 10th and 11th place in OH? System error or was it like a double-submit?



Double submit (both Odders site and the Forum)


----------

